# Wo werdet ihr euch ausloggen?



## Healguard (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies.
Während ich in den letzten Tagen sonnenwendfestbedingt durch die Azerothischen Lande geschlendert bin, kamen in mir viele viele Erinnerungen an meine Anfangszeit in WoW wieder aus dem Gedächtnis und es war eine schöne Möglichkeit, sich vor Cataclysm nochmal alles genau anzuschauen.
Kommen wir nun zum eigentlichen Thema ;P
Mit Catalysm wird die 'alte Welt' wie wir sie kennen ja komplett verändert. Und das geschieht, wie für eine Katastrophe so üblich, plötzlich.
Genauer gesagt während der Zeit, in der wir "Cataclysm" installieren.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Wo werde ich meinen Charakter ausloggen, bevor ich der alten Welt zum letzten mal "Adé" sage?
Es könnte ja passieren, dass wenn ich mich wieder einlogge, gerade dort ein neues Dorf mit lauter Elite-Gegnern entsteht, die mich beim erneuten einloggen niedermetzeln 
Aber dieser Punkt beeinträchtigt meine Entscheidungsfindung in keinster Weise. Es ist mir wichtig, einen für mich relevanten Ort, den ich mit vielen Erinnerungen verknüpfe, zu wählen. Fragt mich nicht warum, mein inneres Ich zwingt mich einfach dazu mich nicht in einer x-Beliebigen Ecke auszuloggen.

Für mich wäre dieser Ort wahrscheinlich der Spiegelsee (ich hoffe der heißt auch so) im Wald von Elwynn. "Damals", als ich meinen ersten Charakter erstellt habe, (der ein Mensch-Krieger war, wie es mir vorgeschlagen wurde *gg*) wurde ich direkt von einer Gruppe eingeladen. Ich war natürlich völlig überfordert mit der Situation und bin deswegen einfach den anderen zum besagten See gefolgt, wo mich ein paar Murlocs geschnappt und getötet hatten. 
Kein Tod in WoW hat sich in mein Gehirn gebrannt wie dieser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also muss ich natürlich sofort wissen, was aus den Murlocs dort geworden ist, die meinen ersten kleinen Char getötet haben.

So, genug geredet. 
Jetzt möchte ich von euch wissen, wo ihr euch ausloggen werdet und warum (:
Mit liebsten Grüßen
-


----------



## izabul (24. Juni 2010)

ich werde mich in Auberdine ausloggen weil ich das lied dort schon immer cool fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norey (24. Juni 2010)

gab es so einen therad nicht schon?


ich denke ich werde mich vor dem dunklem portal auslogen^^ ich will wissen wie das dann aussieht


----------



## RedDevil96 (24. Juni 2010)

logg mich einfach irgendwo aus , 

habe jetzt zwar keine quelle , aber wenn der Cata patch , bzw die veränderung in kraft tritt , findet sich jeder char in seiner Heimatstadt wieder.


----------



## Gondroval (24. Juni 2010)

ich denke, ich werde mich im Rotkammgebirge ausloggen. Südlich des Sees am Gebirgskamm. Dort habe ich das erste Mal einen relativ romantischen Abend mit einem Freund (Jetzt mein Verlobter) verbracht und den Mond betrachtet.

Meine anderen Chars haben leider keinen speziellen Ort, aber der Main, ja.. das waren noch Zeiten =)


Gondi


----------



## Fipsin (24. Juni 2010)

Sturmwind Park,

Der wird weggerissen und ich bin interssiert ob ich danach noch Lebe^^


----------



## Sumeira (24. Juni 2010)

Ja so einen Thread gab es schon einmal.

Ich logge mich da aus wo ich stehe. Kein besonderer Ort.


----------



## Feindflieger (24. Juni 2010)

Im Blackrock oder Old IF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (24. Juni 2010)

Würde ich noch spielen,wäre es vermutlich die riesige Klippe von Winterquell zu Azshara


----------



## Lomiraan (24. Juni 2010)

ich werde mich in den weiten Ebenen des Brachlandes ausloggen, mit dem ich viele tolle gemeinsame momente mit meinen Freunden verbinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sourc (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich werde mich in Daranassus ausloggen , weil mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Jäger . Und hab nie nach Daranassus mit mein ersten Char
gefunden .


----------



## Moktheshock (24. Juni 2010)

Ich verteil meine chars an gefährlichen orten^^

Der Main wird in Tausend Nadeln geparkt^^ mal sehen ob er absäuft^^


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (24. Juni 2010)

Mit meinem Allianzchar definitiv in der Nähe von Hogger. Ich glaube, kein Gegner hat mich jemals so aufgeregt und ich will sehen was mit dem passiert is, nachdem ich Cataclysm installiert hab.
Und mit meinem Hordi, werd ich mich gemütlich in Mulgore ausloggen. Mein allererster Char, war ein Tauren Jäger und so möchte ich mir das Land nach der Katastrophe mal anschaun.


----------



## Schiimon (24. Juni 2010)

im alten Naxx

in der schimmernden Ebene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-lol (24. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mich bei Gnomeregan ausloggen meine ersten 2 Chars waren Gnome <3 

Für die GNOME! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (24. Juni 2010)

mein Account ist bis cataclysm erstmal stillgelegt. Habe meine Chars alle in OG ausgeloggt... von dort gehts dann gleich los um die neue alte Welt zu erkunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es so sein wird wie RedDevils96 sagt, wird meine Reise in UC beginnen, was auch nicht weiter schlimm ist... bin mal gespannt wie UC dann aussieht wenn auf der Oberfläche wieder alles neu aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Redolan (24. Juni 2010)

Ich werde meine chars irgendwo platzieren ka wo wahscheinlich einen am dunklen portal und andere weiß ich noch net


----------



## Al_xander (24. Juni 2010)

In Westfall, Späherkuppe da ich dort einen lieben Menschen getroffen habe.
Und ich viel Zeit mit dieser einen Person an diesem Ort verbracht hab.

Das ist meine schönste Erinnerung an WoW


----------



## Zefrion (24. Juni 2010)

definitiv in mulgore, für mich der schönste ort in ganz Wow

warum? ganz klar-ich kam, sah und verliebte mich in dieses wundervolle land! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (24. Juni 2010)

DirrtyHaruka schrieb:


> Mit meinem Allianzchar definitiv in der Nähe von Hogger. Ich glaube, kein Gegner hat mich jemals so aufgeregt und ich will sehen was mit dem passiert is, nachdem ich Cataclysm installiert hab.



Hogger wird einen Erdhaufen bekommen wenn ich die News damals richtig verstanden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde mich im Brachland ausloggen, um zu sehen, wie bein nächsten Einloggen plözlich eine Schlucht voller Lava unter mir ist... natürlich nackt, da ich Reppkosten spaare (haha) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (24. Juni 2010)

In einer der Blackrock Instanzen, um mich dann hoffentlich endlich mit dem Gefühl verabschieden zu können, dort durch zu sein.
Hoffentlich, brauche noch viel Glück dabei...


----------



## Deepender (24. Juni 2010)

darum mache ich mir jetzt keine gedanken, ich weiss auch nicht wo ich schlage wenn die welt untergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (24. Juni 2010)

Ich geh mit den Trollen hinter Winterquell abrocken....<3


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (24. Juni 2010)

genau neben THRALL


----------



## Vranthor (24. Juni 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> genau neben THRALL



Und dann wundern wo er auf einmal geblieben ist. xD 

Dann steht da ploetzlich der dicke Garrosh. (:


----------



## Legendofz (24. Juni 2010)

@ Te, ich glaube, du stellst dir das mit der Weltveränderun bissl falsch vor. 




Das ganze wird laut den bisherigen Infos ja nicht beim Installieren ablaufen, die Installation betrifft nur den neuen Content. Die Welt selbst wird sich ja in einem Event für ALLE (also auch die ohne Cataclysm Addon) verändern. Gabs mal nen Bluepost zu.




Aber um zum thema zurückzukommen. Stomwind, wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Juni 2010)

An der Oase in Brachland^^

Übrigens http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/129517-wo-werdet-ihr-die-catastrophe-als-erstes-erblicken/page__st__60__p__2207650__hl__wo%20werdet__fromsearch__1&#entry2207650


----------



## Vicell (24. Juni 2010)

Gm Island! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilliWinzig (24. Juni 2010)

Îch "werde" ausgeloggt. Da ich ja wow-süchtig bin, geht es nicht ohne.
Blizzard, mein Gott, wird es schon richten.
Spielen bis zum bitteren Ende ......

Soll ich eingentlich Tunfisch oder Hackfleich Pizza bestellen ?
Diese Frage ist wichtig. Los liebe Wow.Comm antwortet mir auf die
zweit wichtigste Frage im Universum.
Die wichtigste ist, soll ich die Treppe links oder rechts runtergehen ?
DAS ist die wichtigste Frage. Die Antwort ist leider nicht 42 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis dann ...


----------



## Aggropip (24. Juni 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Îch "werde" ausgeloggt. Da ich ja wow-süchtig bin, geht es nicht ohne.
> Blizzard, mein Gott, wird es schon richten.
> Spielen bis zum bitteren Ende ......
> 
> ...


Nimm Pilze.... esse ich auch grad


egal btt: Ich würde mich im good old Crossroads auslogen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (24. Juni 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Îch "werde" ausgeloggt. Da ich ja wow-süchtig bin, geht es nicht ohne.
> Blizzard, mein Gott, wird es schon richten.
> Spielen bis zum bitteren Ende ......
> 
> ...



Ich würde dich jetzt gerne flamen, aber dann werde ich gebannt sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Also ich werde mich mit meinem Hordler in Sturmwind ausloggen um mal zu sehen wie es sich verändert.^^


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (24. Juni 2010)

Damals als PDK voll ausgebaut wurde hatte ich mich aufm Gerüst vorher ausgeloggt und nachm einloggen als Patch kam bin ich durch die Erde gefallen ^^


MFG
Pala


----------



## Schors (24. Juni 2010)

1. unter sturmwind bin mit meinem ersten da irgendwie reingekommen xD
und musste rausgeportet werden

2.brachland ratschet ... erstes pvp-erlebnis

3. darnassus hafen ... kp wieso

4.winterquell in der drachenhöhle ... erster tod wegen unwissenheit xD


----------



## boonfish (24. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man mit Cataclysm Start an den selben Koordinaten wieder einsteigen wird, an denen man sich davor ausgelogt hat. 
Ich denke jeder Charakter wird an seinem Heimatspunkt einsteigen. 
Außerdem wird sich die alte Welt nicht durch die Cataclysm-Installation verändern, es soll ja auch für Spieler ohne CataErweiterung zugänglich sein. 
Das heißt die Veränderung der alten Welt wird mit einem Patch kommen. 
Vllt mit 4.0 (der Vermutlich ein paar Wochen vor Release einlaufen wird), das fände ich aber schade, denn dann könnte man die überarbeiteten Gebiete ja schon vor Cataclysm-Release anschauen. Oder die Gebietsveränderungen werden erst am Tag vor Release aufgespielt..., man wird sehen, ich bin gespannt. 

Aber wenn bei deinem Szenariowürde ich mich vermutlich am Eingang von Sturmwind oder im Rotkammgebirge ausloggen, des emotionalen Werts wegen.
Würde ich noch einen Hordler spielen dann natürlich am Wegekreuz/Brachland. Ist ja selbstverständlich.


----------



## dudubaum (24. Juni 2010)

vilt an irgend nem ort der umgebaut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder geisterlande vor den worgen und dan dennen die mobs killen wen cata rauskommt hehe 
aber warscheinlich wird eh jeder zu nem bestimmten ort geportet


----------



## Interminator (24. Juni 2010)

ich werd mich im brachland auf diesem hohen berg wo es oben drauf so rot ist und wo so orc hexer sind ausloggen das erinnert mich dann ans ganze brachland und ich find den ausblick schön^^


----------



## dudubaum (24. Juni 2010)

Vranthor schrieb:


> Und dann wundern wo er auf einmal geblieben ist. xD
> 
> Dann steht da ploetzlich der dicke Garrosh. (:



og wird auch umgebaut *hust*


----------



## Irgen (24. Juni 2010)

In Dun Morogh. Da hab ich den ersten Charakter angefangen, der wirklich was wurde.

Was macht er heute? Is lvl 60, seit ner ewigkeit ungelvlt und verstaubt langsam^^


----------



## Crush351 (24. Juni 2010)

Im Blackrock auf der Kette zu..ähh...der einen ini...wie heißt die gleich nochmal? :/


----------



## Rellston1 (24. Juni 2010)

Ganz einfach in Sturmwind, wieso ? Weil ich da bisher die meisten Leute kennengeelernt habe.


----------



## SelyrîaHorde (24. Juni 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Sturmwind Park,
> 
> Der wird weggerissen und ich bin interssiert ob ich danach noch Lebe^^



THIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (24. Juni 2010)

ich werd alle meine chars ins jeweilige startgebiet stellen =)


----------



## Nekramcruun (24. Juni 2010)

in thunderbluff....und wenn ich beim einloggen den erwische der cairne umbringt dann gnade ihm die erdenmutter


----------



## Traklar (24. Juni 2010)

Werde in der Beta nach dem erst besten Bug suchen, mit dem man vor dem Level, in dem man Fliegen darf, fliegen kann, mich dort auslogen, am nächsten Tag online gehen, aufmounten und in SW posen.

Spaß beiseite, ich log mich da aus, wo ich mich immer auslogge in IF Gasthaus und das seitdem ich WoW spiele (gut gab Ausnahmen, aber sagen wir ab der Zeit, als ich IF betreten hab).


----------



## IchHabeConnection (24. Juni 2010)

ich werde mich (ally) mitten in ner hordestadt ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marulu (24. Juni 2010)

GM-Insel !
Tja den die wird für immer von ingame entfernt...


----------



## Abrasa (24. Juni 2010)

Wie einige schon schrieben wedern die Veränderungen werden mit einem Patch eingespielt.
Für einen einzelnen Char kann ich mir das so ähnlich wie das Phasing in Eiskrone vorstellen. Da wurde jede Veränderung der Umgebung durch die Abgabe einer Quest vollzogen. So wird man zum Beispiel vom Schattengewölbe zu einem der Schiffe geschickt. Wenn man dann wieder zurück zum Schatengewölbe kommt sind die NPC auf einmal alle freundlicher und es sieht anders aus.


----------



## Raantak (24. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mich in Dun Morogh ausloggen. Mir gefällt die Eislandschaft einfach übelst. :> Außerdem spiel ich nur Gnome und Zwerge!


----------



## Cornholio01 (24. Juni 2010)

weiß no ned genau xD
vielleicht in Desolace, dann steh ich im baum ^^
oder in Feralas, mag die Gegend...
oder in Dun Morogh
mag die gegend, außerdem kann ich gleich mal gnomeregan anschauen xD


----------



## Zodttd (24. Juni 2010)

In Dala, wie immer.


----------



## KingBuff (24. Juni 2010)

ich werd mich in mulgore ausloggen. Von da aus hab ich ja schließlich meine ersten schritte in eine neue unbekannte welt getan. un in cata ises ja wieder ne neue und unbekannte welt (mehr oder weniger)


----------



## Sordura (24. Juni 2010)

ich hinterm graumänenwall


----------



## ibbi (24. Juni 2010)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> in thunderbluff....und wenn ich beim einloggen den erwische der cairne umbringt dann gnade ihm die erdenmutter



P
gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sollte blizz als start von cata einführen -:O allle tauren auf ein realm und die hauen dann den mörder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich werde mich wohl mit jeweils mit chars in jeder horde hauptstadt ausloggen

und mit den anderen im startgebiet

dann geh ich erstma auf entdeckungstour mit nem neuen lvl 1ner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poseidoom (24. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mich ganz langweilig in irgent einer Haupstadt ausloggen. Vermutlich Unterstadt.
Ich würd dann gern das gespamme im Handelchat mitverfolgen und später dann die neue 'alte Welt' betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutbiss (24. Juni 2010)

Sollte ich mich an einem bestimmten Ort ausloggen, dann wohl in der Nähe des Gebietes, in das man dann mit Level 80 als Erstes muss. Und wenn ich es nicht so mache, dann begebe ich mich zur Goldmine in der Mitte vom Wald von Elwynn. Da habe ich früher eine kleine Hexerin "gerettet", obwohl sie auch ohne mich klar gekommen wäre. Daraus hat sich eine wirklich sehr gute Freundschaft entwickelt, die jetzt aber leider wieder beendet ist. Egal, das werde ich niemals vergessen.


----------



## Blizzlike (24. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mich hinter den Graumähnenwall ausloggen um zu schaun ob ich dann in Gilneas bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aktuell ist da ja nur ein brauner Fleck.
Ich bin gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knochenhand (24. Juni 2010)

in einem gasthaus!^^


----------



## Vågor1 (24. Juni 2010)

Genau an dem Punkt an dem mein Draenei am ersten Tag von BC das virtuelle Licht der Welt erblickt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der erste Char der mir wirklich mega Spaß gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Mit meinen Twinks ist er mir recht egal)


----------



## Krebskolonist (24. Juni 2010)

Da wo ich mich imma auslogg in Dalaran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2010)

Healguard schrieb:


> ... Mit Catalysm wird die 'alte Welt' wie wir sie kennen ja komplett verändert. Und das geschieht, wie für eine Katastrophe so üblich, plötzlich.
> Genauer gesagt während der Zeit, in der wir "Cataclysm" installieren. ...


Zum Einen glaube ich nicht an das Plötzliche - da schon vor langer Zeit mehrere länger andauernde Events angekündigt wurden.
Zum Anderen hat die Veränderung überhaupt nix mit der Installation von Cataclysm zu tun, 
da sich die Welt für alle alle ändert - auch ohne die Erweiterung installiert zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Healguard schrieb:


> ... Jetzt möchte ich von euch wissen, wo ihr euch ausloggen werdet und warum (:


Ich werde mich da ausloggen (falls ich überhaupt on war), wo ich gerade bin und meine, es ist Zeit ins Bett zu gehen -
egal wo ich dann bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Progamer13332 (24. Juni 2010)

ich log mich im brachland aus genau da, wo der schlund mit der lava ensteht, mal sehen was passiert wenn ich mich wieder einlogge, wobei denke das ich in der luft stehen werde oder so ^^


----------



## Failadin (24. Juni 2010)

Im Brachland natürlich! Das ist echt ein schönes Gebiet und das Gebiet wo ich die meiste Zeit verbracht hab.


----------



## Detela (24. Juni 2010)

zuhause


----------



## Adfg43 (24. Juni 2010)

ich werde mich so doof es auch klingen mag in nagrand ausloggn^^
meiner meinung des mit abstand schönste gebiet und dann komm ich mir so vor als würde ich als held noch i-was in der scherbenwelt erforschen und dann nach azeroth zurückkehren, um zu sehen was passiert is ;D


----------



## Aranshi (24. Juni 2010)

ich werde mich auf jeden fall im schwarzfels ausloggen weiß auch nich aber ich finde die atmosphäre da sehr schön 
und ich verbinde viele erinnerungen mit der gegend


----------



## Tamîkus (24. Juni 2010)

Meine Kuh wird in mulgore pennen ein sehr schönes gebiet


----------



## Stauberzab (24. Juni 2010)

In Sen'Jin oder, je nach dem wie weit der Aufbau bis dahin ist, auf den zurückeroberten Echoinseln.

Warum ?! Ich bin Troll verdammt ! Und ich will Cata mit meinen Kollegas starten, maaan !

Edit : Oder natürlich im Dancing Troll Village 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (24. Juni 2010)

und wenn ihr pech habt steht ihr alle vor og oder sw weil du theoretisch beim einlogen unter der oberfläche sein könntest und weggeportet wirst^^


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (24. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar, obwohl ich jetzt mittlerweile ein Hordler bin.... neben Hogger (:


----------



## Krezton (24. Juni 2010)

im Taurenstartgebiet um alle pala tauren auszulachen


----------



## ødan (24. Juni 2010)

...definitiv NICHT im Sturmwind Park!


----------



## valknutr (24. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mich mit meinem Main, den ich damals am deutschen Releasetag, erstellt hab im Brachland ausloggen.
Auf einem der Berge auf die man hoch musste...Ich denke auf den einen bei dem die Kriegerquest war bei der man die Rüstung schmieden konnte ooooooder....genau der Berg auf dem der Schattenhammerclan ist....da bin ich bestimmt 20x gestorben.

War eh ein harter Weg als total verskillter Waffenkrieger mit einem Equip...naja ich bin nach Rüstung gegangen xD

Darf ich gar nich dran denken ^^


----------



## bilibishere (24. Juni 2010)

Mein Hexer in Goldhain sowie all meine andren Chars.

Warum? -> Ich habe dort die besten Bekanntschaften gemacht. Dieser Ort ist heilig für mich xD


----------



## Imanewbie (24. Juni 2010)

vor Hdw der kleine See 

einfach imba wie lange ich da früher immer gesessen bin und geangelt habe

mfg ^^


----------



## Flachtyp (24. Juni 2010)

WENN sich die Welt "auf einen Schlag" ändern würde, dann sicherlich in OG. Erstmal rumlaufen und gucken wo nun alles ist ^^.

Ich als mountsammler suche dann natürlich erstmal sohnen Fritzen wie in Dalaran, der einfach so neue mounts verkauft ^^.


----------



## Tamarillo148 (24. Juni 2010)

wo ich mich auslogge?

natürlich in der nähe vom geistheiler :O


----------



## Captn.Pwn (24. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub ich log mich in Durotar aus etwas östlich der brücke zum brachland.
Dort ist so ein Lager der Borstennacken oder wie die heißen.
Die gute alte Zeit als ich noch ein Noob war und mich von denen hab campen lassen.
ich habe bestimmt 2 Wochen in Durotar verbracht weil ich keinen plan von nix hatte.
Zudem verbinde ich Musikalische eindrücke des Saint Anger Albums mit der Region.
Deshalb gibt es keine andere Wahl für mich.

Wenn Cata dann losgeht wird der alte soundtrack aufgelegt, freunde geinvt und 22 h am tag innis gemacht bis 85.
Das wird einfach nur krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wiedergeburt der WoW. Der World of Warcraft. Ich kanne es kaum erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2010)

da sehr wahrscheinlich eh alle zum ruhestein geportet werden, erübrigt sich der thread^^


----------



## Battlefronter (25. Juni 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> da sehr wahrscheinlich eh alle zum ruhestein geportet werden, erübrigt sich der thread^^



Richtig , alle werden zu einem Punkt geportet oder halt zu ihrem Ruhestein , alles andere wäre realitätsfern.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (25. Juni 2010)

Meine Chars werden aufgeteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mein Main darf sich auf dem Kleinen Hügel im Kodofriedhof Desolace ausloggen - dem plan nach müsste er dort dann am Wasser rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Twink die Hexe wird im Blackrock - im Übergang ausgeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Twink der Druide darf sich in der Oase im Brachland ausloggen, die auf den Bildern ganz nah am Abgrund liegen wird

Mein Twink der Paladin wird sich in der Kapelle des hoffnungsvollen Lichts in den Pestis ausloggen. Der muss die blühenden Landschaften sehen, die wohl auch der osten bekommt

Mein Hordentwink der Schamane darf sich auf dem Freiwindposten in Thousand Needles ausloggen - und zurück schwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht zuletzt mein kleiner Twink Schami auf Alliseite der sicham Steg von Auberdine ausloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Damit sollte ich viel sehen^^

LG

Anubis


----------



## Russelkurt (25. Juni 2010)

Dalaran in der Händlerbank, Die Abendruh. Linke Bank direkt beim Eingang. Dort wo ich mich seit mein erster Char nach Dalaran kam tagtäglich x-mal in mindestens zwei Inkarnationen meiner enorm gespaltenen Persönlichkeit ein- und auslogge. Denn ich denke mal, dass es in Dalaran einen neuen NPC geben wird zum Start von Cataclysm, der einem eine Quest gibt, die einen in die alte/neue Welt schickt, weil sich dort eine Katastrophe ereignete, die tapfere Helden braucht. Dass man sich beim König/Kriegshäuptling/was-auch-immer melden soll oder so... nix besonderes aber etwas, was einen ködern soll.


----------



## Toxic200 (25. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich logge mich da aus wo ich stehe. Kein besonderer Ort. [/font]


----------



## Bandit 1 (25. Juni 2010)

In SW oder in IF, denn ich denke von dort geht es weiter.

Bei WotLK habe ich mich in SW am Hafen augeloggt, damit ich sofort zum Schiff komme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krshna (25. Juni 2010)

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass wir uns nicht für immer ausloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (25. Juni 2010)

Habe mich damals in Naxx ausgeloggt, als die Instanz nach Nordend ziehen sollte.
Und was hatte ich davon? Einen endlosen Bodenfall zusammen mit rund 200 weiteren Spielern.

Der GM, den ich anschrieb (der sich dann auch gut 19 Stunden später meldete) um wieder irgendwo auf festem Boden zu stehen merkte damals nur an "ach, schon wieder einer".

Mit Cata könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass alle Chars an einen bestimmten Ort gebracht werden an dem sie nach der Katastrophe "erwachen".
Daher lass ich mich überraschen was geschehen wird.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Solaki (25. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass man an seinem Heimatpunkt (Ruhestein) eingeloggt wird. Außerdem denke ich mal, dass vorher angekündigt wird wie das mit dem einlogpunkt gehandhabt wird. 




Wahrscheinlich werde ich mich irgendwo in der Scherbenwelt oder auf Nordend ausloggen.


----------



## ConouPL (25. Juni 2010)

ich werde mit dem addon nen neuen char anfangen ( tauren pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und werde mir alles aufs neue reinziehen!

ich freu mich schon so aufs addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (25. Juni 2010)

Darüber hab ich mir keine großen Gedanken gemacht, denke aber, ich werde, wie jetzt auch fast immer, in Dalaran ausloggen. Von dort kommt man dank der Portale schnell in die wichtigesten Gebiete.
Allerdings sollte man das Lagg- und Patch-Day-Problem nicht unberücksicht lassen, von daher wäre irgendwo in der "Pampa" auch eine Alternative. Für meinen DK bleibt auch noch die Nekropole, da hat man dann auch sofort die Lehrer griffbereit, um sofort alles Nötige neu zu lernen, wenn die Talentbäume neu gestaltet werden.


Falls es schon geschrieben wurde, sorry.
@TE: Sei nicht zu enttäuscht, wenn sich am Spiegelsee und mit dem Murlogs nicht viel tut. In einem der letzten Buffed-Cast wurde gesagt, das den Entwicklern bei Blizz das Gebiet in Elwynn ganz gut gefällt und es da wohl keine großen Veränderungen geben wird. Geht ja auch nicht, was soll aus dem armen Hogger werden?


----------



## Manfritz (25. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mich vor den Graumähnewall ausloggen, vielleicht ist er ja dann offen wenn ich wieder komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (25. Juni 2010)

Als Druide werde ich mich vermutlich bei den Zwillingskolossen in Feralas ausloggen.
Wenn ich mein Acc bis dahin nicht reaktiviere startet mein Kuhjunge in der Künstlerlounge, 1. OG Café, Dalaran.


----------



## Xenonalia (25. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich mit meiner Blutelfe in OG einloggen um zu testen wie man dort rausgeworfen wird (ich hoffe diese Info ist jetzt nicht veraltet) oder in Tanaris vor dem Tor zu Uldum oder in Winterquell in der Nähe von Hyjal oder oder oder..*g*


----------



## Schtinketroll (25. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar in der Schwerbenwelt den dort verädert sich nix und dann kann ich durch das Dark Portal gehen und alles entdecken!


----------



## Vanilecornet (25. Juni 2010)

werde mich vor Gilneas ausloggen und wenn cih dann einlogge geh ich die schöne ortschaft erkunden


----------



## zaubertrick (25. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mich dort ausloggen wo mich am Vorabend Die lust auf WoW verläst!Da ich Nur 80iger Chars hab isses also wurscht.


----------



## Rabaz (25. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall total interessant, wo irgendwelche buffed-Benutzer ausloggen werden. Gut dass jemand dieses heiße Eisen mal anfasst und das jetzt hier klärt. Nächste Woche kommen wir zu der spannenden und nicht weniger wichtigen Frage, welche Socken ihr an dem Tag tragen werdet.


----------



## Theórine (25. Juni 2010)

würde meinen dudu auf der südlichsten insel von beutebucht ausloggen (bei der statue),weil ich den ort allgemein sehr schön finde.
mein schurke würde nahe molten core ausgeloggt werden,weil ich dort ein viertel der spielzeit mit dem char verbracht hab (weil t2 usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (25. Juni 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich finde es auf jeden Fall total interessant, wo irgendwelche buffed-Benutzer ausloggen werden. Gut dass jemand dieses heiße Eisen mal anfasst und das jetzt hier klärt. Nächste Woche kommen wir zu der spannenden und nicht weniger wichtigen Frage, welche Socken ihr an dem Tag tragen werdet.



Zumindest muss es für Dich so interessant gewesen sein, das Du hier reingeschaut und auch gepostet hast

Da es niemandem weh tut, wenn hier etwas "rumgesponnen" und geschrieben wird, wie wo wer ausloggt oder auch nicht, lass uns doch unseren Spass. Solange die Beta nicht gestartet ist, wird man eh kaum neue Beiträge finden, die sich sinnvoll mit Cata geschäftigen.


----------



## taurados (25. Juni 2010)

eig heisst doch cata wenn die alte welt verändert wird das jeder spieler wow,tbc,tlk,+ cata kaufen muss des is hart für neue spiele oO

ich denk ich werd im brachland auslog


----------



## der_era (25. Juni 2010)

Im Krater von Un'Goro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (25. Juni 2010)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> logg mich einfach irgendwo aus ,
> 
> habe jetzt zwar keine quelle , aber wenn der Cata patch , bzw die veränderung in kraft tritt , findet sich jeder char in seiner Heimatstadt wieder.



this


----------



## Garnalem (25. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mich wie immer in einer Hauptstadt - wahrscheinlich wird es Eisenschmiede sein - ausloggen.

1. Aus Sicherheitsgründen
2. um schnell ins AH und an den Briefkasten zu kommen
3. um schnell zu dem neuen Azeroth zu gelangen
4. um mich vorzubereiten (Tränke, Handwerkswaren usw.) 
5. um die Chats bezüglich erster Informationen und Eindrücke zu lesen


----------



## Sagmentus (25. Juni 2010)

Mh mein höchsrter Char is aktuell leider erst 55 wenn ich bis zum cata-release noch mehr erlebt habe kann ich mich warscheinlich besser entscheiden.

Ich schätze aber mal in Goldhain, ich finde es die schönste Siedlung überhaupt.


----------



## Odhin (25. Juni 2010)

Am Denkmal von Grom im Eschental... man wie ich die deutschen namen hasse xD

Grom ist und bleibt einfach der geilste char in der ganzen warcraft storry und ich will wissen ob sie sein denkmal bestehen lassen....

und hat zwar nichts mitm thema zu tun aber.... ENDLICH IS THRALL NICH MEHR KRIEGSHÄUPTLING DIE PUSSI!!!!

sorry das musste raus ich hasse thrall der is mehr mensch als orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Garrosch is zwar nich der hellste aber wenigstens nen hellscream =)


----------



## Rasgaar (25. Juni 2010)

die meisten meiner Chars stehen in Dala... von dort werd ich dann wohl auch starten


----------



## Ultimo01 (25. Juni 2010)

Hmm so Genau weiß ichs nicht, 
hab mir dadrüber eig noch keine gedanken gemacht...
Evtl einfach VOR sw oder unter dala oder vllt in darnassus (da ist ja eh nie was los ;P)


----------



## Nanojason92 (25. Juni 2010)

In der Bank von OG, weil ich dann auf dem Thron wieder on komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teroson (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich habe auch einen bestimmten Ort, wo ich mich ausloggen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. und zwar wäre dass das Gebiet des Draenei finde diese Umgebung einfach Obergeil.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und will dann auch wissen wie es nachher aussieht.
Natürlich will ich mich auch dort ausloggen weil .. ich hier meinen ersten richtigen Cha erstellt habe .. mit dem ich auch heute noch Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. 
lg


----------



## Abbendis (25. Juni 2010)

Ich loge ich in den össtlichen pästländern aus im pestwald wo früher der eingang zu naxxramas war dieser ort bedeut mir sehr viel weil es einfach die beste zeit war und weil ich meine klaine mausi in dem schlatzug kennengelernt habe ^^


----------



## szene333 (25. Juni 2010)

Natürlich in Todesend


----------



## Kamaji (25. Juni 2010)

Auf diesem Berg zwischen Durotar und Brachland, wo man für die Schamiquest mit dem Feuertotem hin muss..tolles Plätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (25. Juni 2010)

im gasthaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (25. Juni 2010)

In Ironforge vor der Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (25. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mich, würde ich noch spielen, in einem BC Raid ausloggen, weil das meine persöhnlich beste Zeit war. Warscheinlich würde ich mich für Karazhan entscheiden direkt aufm Schachfeld^^


----------



## Famenio (25. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mich vor den Toren von Ogrimmar ausloggen, denn sobald ich dann wieder einlogge, will ich den ersten Blick auf das neugestaltetet OG werfen und staunen und dann ganz langsamen Schrittes hinein schreiten mit schnellen Kameraschwenkern von links nach rechts voller erstaunen....


----------



## Ralevor (25. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht in Dala..
Dann aufm Weg nach OG *durch Portal geh* WOAH!!!


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juni 2010)

Mein Lager/Bank/AH-Char steht in Sturmwind, der Twink hoppelt in Shattrath umher und mein Main "wartet" in Dalaran. 

Dalaran ist die einzig wahre Stadt, die der Epicness gleich kommt, mich als SuperduperprofimörderDD zu beherbergen.

Kleiner Spaß^^

Meine Chars stehen immer so, das sie mir am meisten nutzen. So muss der AH-Char am Briefkasten direkt neben dem AH sein, der Lagerchar an IRGENDeinem Briefkasten und alle wirklich hochgespielten/hochzuspielenden Chars müssen dorthin gelangen können, wo sie arbeiten. Der 60er DK wartet deshalb in Shattrath auf Einsätze, der 80er Hexer verbringt bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen jede Nacht in Dalaran, um ganz Nordend bzw. auch mal schnell die alten Gebiete zu bereisen.

Ausnahmen bilden beispielsweise wunderbare Schauplätze wie Nagrand oder sonstige hochgelegenenen bzw. fliegenden Plätze, die man irgendwo finden kann.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (26. Juni 2010)

Mmmh, ich habe gerade den Erfolg "Weltenbummler" gemacht und da kamen doch schon einige schöne Erinnerungen auf. Ich habe mich einfach in Auberdine, Dunkelküste, Eschental und Astranaar verliebt, werde mich wohl jetzt noch öfters da rumtreiben. Einfach weil ich dort als Nachtelf angefangen habe und dort meine schönste Erinnerung habe, damals nette Leute eine feine Gilde, das unsichere einfach. Wusste damals nicht was ne Inni ist, was Bedarf und Gier bedeutet usw.

Also wenn dann in Auberdine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Supagodzilla (26. Juni 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Natürlich in Todesend



Dann bin ich ja nicht allein.


----------



## Dweencore (26. Juni 2010)

Mhh da gibt es viele Orte ^^.
ICh Logge mich in Og aus , und bereise dann Tanaris , Schlingendorntal , Tirisfal und Feralas.


----------



## Avek (27. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich weiß werden alle Chars in deren hauptstadt zurückgesetzt


----------



## apfelmusmann (27. Juni 2010)

ich denke ich werde nach darnasus zurück kehren wo ich auch angefangen habe außerdem ist es eine sehr schöne stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. Juni 2010)

ich werde alle chars in Sturmwind parken allein schon desshalb weil ja der Park zerstört sein wird außerdem eine woche vorher nicht zoggn wegen erholungsbonus ^^


----------



## bloodstar (28. Juni 2010)

In der Scherbenwelt oder in Nordend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidana (28. Juni 2010)

Echo-Inseln mit dem Troll und Gnomeregan mit meinem Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine ahnung mit den anderen Chars aber fühl mich schon solange unterdrück xD


----------



## Helgesen (28. Juni 2010)

in SW wie immer


----------



## Dabow (28. Juni 2010)

Meine Chars stehen seit einem Monat in IF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich bleibt das bis Cata auch so .. wobei ich am überlegen bin komplett aufzuhören ... wenn ich bereits so lange nichtmehr online war. 
Nach dem Umstieg auf meinen iMac habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf WoW ( obwohl das Game auf dem 27" Display weltklasse ausschaut und 1A läuft )


----------



## Mayestic (28. Juni 2010)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> ich werde mich in den weiten Ebenen des Brachlandes ausloggen, mit dem ich viele tolle gemeinsame momente mit meinen Freunden verbinde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja der Brachlandchat zu classiczeiten war einsame spitze.


Wo ich ausloggen werde ? Da wo ich grade stehe als wohl Dalaran.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. Juni 2010)

wurde sicher schon gesagt aber:

Natürlich in einem Gasthaus der "Alten Welt" möglichst nah an den neuen Questgebieten um in der Zeit vom release bis ich den cataclysm key eingebe und mich einlogge den Erfahrungsbonus zu bekommen..

Weiß jemand ob es funktioniert mit 80 dann die accountgebundenen sachen anzuziehen? Klar, dass es nicht über lvl 80 hinaus funktioniert, aber vielleicht solange man noch lvl 80 ist? also auf dem weg von 80 nach 81.


----------



## Freelancer (28. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Das ganze wird laut den bisherigen Infos ja nicht beim Installieren ablaufen, die Installation betrifft nur den neuen Content. Die Welt selbst wird sich ja in einem Event für ALLE (also auch die ohne Cataclysm Addon) verändern. Gabs mal nen Bluepost zu.



Richtig und in Instanzen die mit dem Addon oder dem Event verschwinden würde ich nicht raten den das könnte dazu führen das du ein Tag nicht spielen kannst so wie es vielen passiert ist die sich im alten Naxx aus geloggt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine aber auch gelesen zu haben das während der Umstellung alle Chars an sicherere orte geportet werden sollen damit sich das nicht wiederholt so wie es bei Naxx war allerdings gibt es eh noch keine genauen Infos wir die Katastrophe ablaufen wird


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich werde mich in Og ausloggen,da die Stadt eine so schöne wärme ausstrahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuurem (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mal langweilig, alle meine Charaktere werden sich neben dem jeweiligen Hauptstadt-Boss ausloggen. Zum größten Teil hat da Lor´themar Theron, der Blutelfen Boss, das Vergnügen weil ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur Blutelfen habe.


----------



## Hiliboy (30. Juni 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es funktioniert mit 80 dann die accountgebundenen sachen anzuziehen? Klar, dass es nicht über lvl 80 hinaus funktioniert, aber vielleicht solange man noch lvl 80 ist? also auf dem weg von 80 nach 81.



Soweit ich weiß wollte Blizzard gerade das nicht ^^ Die lassen sich das sicherlich noch was einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persölich logge mich mit meinen Charakteren wie folgt aus:

Main - Untot Priester - Brill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Twink - Blutelf Todesritter - Archus (?!) aufjedenfall die Todesritter Nekropole 
Twink - Troll Jäger - Orgrimmar
Twink - Untot Krieger - Das Grabmal im Silberwald denk ich^^


----------



## Pitysplash (30. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ich werde mit in den Verwüsteten Landen ausloggen, beim einloggen noch das Bild vor Augen und ... BOOOM fall ichj vom Stuhl :-)


----------



## steven9797 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mich in einem Gasthaus ausloggen damit ich 200% XP bekomme wenn ich mich wieder einlogge.


----------



## indilol (30. Juni 2010)

würde ich noch spielen, würde ich mich wohl in der Gurubashi Arena <3 ausloggen (: .


----------



## RealGeiZt (30. Juni 2010)

werde mich northend imwyrmruhtempel ausloggen, die drachen werden mich schon schöützen und deathwing würde sich net trauen die anderen aspekte zusammen anzugreifen^^ hoffe dort bin ich sicher (nein spiele net auf nem RP server) =) 

have a nice day (ohne wow)


----------



## Hortensie (30. Juni 2010)

Ich müsste eigentlich in Gnomeragan ausloggen. 
Ich wurde da von einem Paladin, lev 74 durchgezogen, der mir bis heute die wow Regeln nahe bringt.
Er ist seit meinem lev eins mein Mentor und Freund geworden.

Ich kann mich noch an fast alle seine Anweisungen in Gnome errinnern: Bleib ganz nahe an der Wand... sag AT, wenn von hinten Gegner kommen...
Es wahr ne Zitterpartie. Aber da habe ich erfahren, was wow so reizvoll macht. Einfach: die Anderen, da noch allesamt freundlichen, Mitspieler.

Aber so verrückt, das zu machen bin ich dann doch nicht. aber Gnome wird mein erstes Ziel in Cata sein, mit W.F. hoffe ich.
Ohne ihn hätte ich bestimmt keine ini besucht, währe nicht süchtig....grübel....Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Und bald gibt es dank W.F. einen neuen Tank: Mich...zittert.....lol

( Das ist jetzt echt nen bisschen schmalzig geworden, aber die Wahrheit)

Lasst Euch nicht ärgern.

SMILE


----------



## santosy (24. November 2010)

da og und sw ja alles verändert wird wollte ich mal fragen wo loggt ihr euch gleich aus? ;D


----------



## santosy (24. November 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> bye



aha


----------



## Maureena (24. November 2010)

Mein Main steht in Auberdine im Gasthaus und mein Bankchar in SW auf dem Brunnen. Twinks sind halt überall verstreut^^


----------



## Alpax (24. November 2010)

Ich hatte ursprünglich vor am Steinwerkdamm in Loch Modan auszuloggen .. aber dadurch das man eh auf den Friedhof geportet wird hab ich heute da ausgelogt wo ich meist auslogge .. im Gasthaus meinen Vertrauens in Dala ...


----------



## Chillers (24. November 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich hatte ursprünglich vor am Steinwerkdamm in Loch Modan auszuloggen .. aber dadurch das man eh auf den Friedhof geportet wird hab ich heute da ausgelogt wo ich meist auslogge .. im Gasthaus meinen Vertrauens in Dala ...



also von Dala bin ich komplett weg. Entweder in den alten Hauptstädten oder mit 2 chars außerhalb (Feralas + Gatgetzan) habe ich ausgeloggt.


----------



## Interminator (24. November 2010)

naja also ich hab einfach all meine chars auf og verteilt und nochmal einen schönen abschieds screenshot geschossen  denn es ist jetzt immer wieder lustig wenn ich mir meine bc start screenshots etc. angucke und dann möchte ich jetzt etwas für die zukunft machen


----------



## discotiiia (24. November 2010)

Dalaran, UC. BTW wird eigentlich nur OG verändert?


----------



## I kick Murlocs (24. November 2010)

Meinst du an Städten? Weiß ich nicht, aber Gebiete werden sich einige verändern.

/me ist in OG im Gasthaus ausgeloggt um morgen gleich als erstes das neue OG bewundern zu können


----------



## Shadar08 (24. November 2010)

So in Sturmwind im Tal der Helden (mit Blick auf sw) neben einer schönen Schamanin ausgeloggt. Vermutlich wird sie wohl in die Luft geflogen sein, wenn ich einlogg ^^


----------



## Predataurus (24. November 2010)

Das wars! Letzter screenshot vom alten OG http://d.imagehost.org/0202/WoWScrnShot_112410_030048.jpg


----------



## Lenatowenaar (24. November 2010)

in dalaran wo sonnst gg (das shclimme ist alle meien twinks sind auch da arg ) naja was sols morgengeht das gequeste wiede rlos mal schauen gg


----------



## k4ho (24. November 2010)

im sholazarbecken bereit um morgen meine dailys dort zu machen (10% ruf buff inc ^^)
erst die "arbeit" dann das vergnügen


----------



## Damoriana (24. November 2010)

ok meine chars hab ich ein wenig verteilt

mein hunterrin genau im alten ah in sw
mein dudu im morgen zerstörtem park
mein dk auf der brücke mit den statuen in sw
meine pristerrin in der alten burg beim könig
mein schami auf dem brunnen zwischen ah und bank in sw
meine kleine tauren drui gadgetzan im gasthaus
und mit meinem bankchar stehe ich genau vor darnassus hab mir noch ein wenig die musik angehört bis zum server down fand die schon immer sehr toll.das war halt das erste gebiet was ich sehr lange gespielt habe und ich mich da am meisten "zuhause" fühle :-D


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. November 2010)

Hehe Zul Gurub bin nochmal drine gewesen und hab Hakkar um 2:59:50sek down gehabt bin mal gespannt der server ging down beim looten


----------



## Der_Rabe (24. November 2010)

Einen Char hab ich in Gadgetzan geparkt ... bißchen Schwimmen gehen in 1000 Nadeln ^^


----------



## Dispair (24. November 2010)

Hab noch schnell versuch in ZG reinzukommen, die ID ist 02:59 ausgelaufen. Dummerweise standen als ich ankam ungefähr 30 Hordler vorm Eingang.
Nunja, ich bin zeitgleich mit dem Server gestorben. Mal sehen wo ich nacher rauskomme und ob ich wieder lebe^^


----------



## nosmoke (24. November 2010)

der pala (mainchar) steht in IF die hauptstadt meines vertrauens und mein händler der hjäger in SW. alle 80er aus dala entfernt


----------



## Destructix (24. November 2010)

Egal wo ihr euch Ausloggt... nach dem Einloggen steht ihr an einem Friedhof der zur jeweiligen Zone gehört.

Wurde von Blizzard bereits so gesagt, damit keiner sich in einer Erdspalte, Wand etc. wiederfindet.


----------



## Mograin (24. November 2010)

Ich habe mich bei der netherscherbe hingestellt wollte patch 4.0.3a als Höllenorc beginnen


----------



## bruderelfe (24. November 2010)

Meinen schami habe ich nach SW gebracht!
Mein mage steht in Shatt was aber eh unwichtig ist da ich mich so od so wegporten kann!!


----------



## yaime (24. November 2010)

direkt im alten hügelland ausgeloggt um beim einloggen gleich mal "Plants vs Zombie" zu machen =)
btw an k4ho - sholazarei hat ja nur noch 3 tage cd ab heute und die chance auf den grünen proto wurde erhöht. viel glück.


----------



## Luminesce (24. November 2010)

Im Park von sw


----------



## salroe5Pan (24. November 2010)

Im Wissen, dass alle meine Chars eh am Friedhof wieder auftauchen und nicht an meinem Auslogg-Ort....

....hab ich mich trotzdem für besondere Orte entschieden, bin halt sentimental.

Meine Nachtelfen-DK hab ich nach Darnassus geschickt. Schliesslich hat sie dort theoretisch noch Verwandte?
Und meine Main + die Priesterin, beide Menschen, sind von SW in Richtung Nordhain geritten und stehen jetzt in der Nähe vom Eingang - also sozusagen wieder am Anfang ihres Seins. 
Erschien mir passend.

Die anderen Chars sind entweder ohnehin noch im Startgebiet, in einer ihrer Hauptstädte, mir waren eigentlich nur die drei wichtig, mit denen ich auch öfters spiele.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. November 2010)

mein main steht in ZG da der ruhe stein nicht ready war.
alle andern habens bis nach dala geschafft.


----------



## RedDevil96 (24. November 2010)

Der grösste Teil steht in SW , bis auf einige Twinks , die stehen grad da wo als letztes gequestet wurde ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. November 2010)

salroe5Pan schrieb:


> Meine Nachtelfen-DK hab ich nach Darnassus geschickt. Schliesslich hat sie dort theoretisch noch Verwandte?




Hehe, hab ich genauso gemacht.

Mein Main sitzt in If inner Kneipe und lötet einen.


----------



## Nuxxy (24. November 2010)

Ein letzes mal in der Halle der Legenden bevor sich Og verändert, ich werde ihr aussehen vermissen


----------



## Lucid (24. November 2010)

nun, da ich immer noch die dailys mache in nordend, bin ich natürlich in dalaran geblieben. ehrlichgesagt juckt es mich nicht wie die neue "alte" welt aussieht, ich lass mich dann überraschen sobald ich meinen goblin hochspiele. solange bleib ich weiterhin fein in nordend um dailys etc zu erledigen, mein bank und handelschar bleibt in donnerfels, wo meine twinks grad rumwuseln... die meisten wohl in dalaran^^


----------



## Shaila (24. November 2010)

Ich habe mich nach Feralas nach Düsterbruch in die Bibliothek der Shen'dralar begeben.


----------



## BonK2000 (24. November 2010)

Als Horden Eule in der nähe von IF.

Nach meinem ersten login werde ich versuchen den Ally Friedhof alleine zu raiden 

Wird mit sicherheit scheitern, aber wann gibts in naher Zukunft nochmal so ne Gelegenheit.


----------



## Tazmal (24. November 2010)

an der stelle an der ich keine lust mehr hatte zu spielen gestern.

glaube alle meine chars stehen in og rum


----------



## Draceus (24. November 2010)

Ich hab mich auf den Echoinseln ausgelogt. Mal sehen wo ich wieder raus komme.
Is mir schon klar das es in Friedhof sein wird aber welcher is hier die Frage.


----------



## Shendria (24. November 2010)

Wollt mich eigentlich in Thousand Needles irgendwo am Boden ausloggen.... Nachdem ich gesehn hab, das man sowieso auf nem Friedhof landet, hab ich gleich am Friedhof vor OG ausgeloggt. Wenn ich also einlogge, hab ich erstmal das coole Bild von Og im Blickfeld, dann gehts rein zum rumirren und Ruhestein setzen und danach ab nach Azshara zum düsen


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. November 2010)

Bei mir stehen alle, bis auf meinen Jäger, in If - find ich irgendwie am günstigsten gelegen von allen Allianzstandorten. Dem Jäger fehlen noch knapp 50% bis 80, daher hab ich den erstmal in Dala gelassen.


----------



## Derulu (24. November 2010)

Nachdem es völlig egal ist, wo man sich ausloggt, da man sowieso am nächsten, noch bestehenden Friedhof wieder ins Spiel einloggt, hab ich eigentlich alle meine Chars nur nach OG gestellt...wobei mit heute ja mein neuer Main das Licht der Welt erblickt und der hat sowieso ein Startgebiet als "Spawn"punkt


----------



## Dark_Lady (24. November 2010)

Meine beiden 80er hab ich nach Og geparkt, mein DK steht in Dala rum und der Rest der Twinks in den Gasthäusern der Zonen in denen sie grade waren, teils auch in diversen Hauptstädten.

Gibts eigendlich irgendwo ne Liste, wo genau neue Flugpunkte dazu kommen? Dann könnt ich die nachher alle mal abklappern und meinem "Flugplan" zufügen...


----------



## lord just (24. November 2010)

flugpunkte werden jetzt alle auf der normalen karte angezeigt in der jeweiligen farbe der fraktion (rot-horde, blau-allianz, gelb-neutral). einfach in die gebiete gehen und auf der karte nachgucken wo neue flugpunkte sind (sind aber zig neue).


----------



## Dropz (24. November 2010)

ich hab vergessen an einen tollen Ort zu gehen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. November 2010)

in Eiskrone mit 25 abgeschlossenen Quests im questlog, dann ne kleine Runde abgeben, 10 Minuten etwa und dann per Ruhestein in die neue alte Welt


----------

